# Info on BC near willow creek pass or flat tops?



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Thinking about trying some new areas this weekend. Anyone wana give up some info? I'm thinking about the Gore Rang, Flat Tops or Willow Creek Pass. Anyone have any tips on these areas? I'm thinking the snow pack should be good.


----------



## thogan (Jan 25, 2005)

flat tops get great snow but unless you have a snowmobile its a long approach. If you drove to the buford rd trailhead it will get you pretty clode to some stuff you can make turns on.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

bigboater, I've done the Willow Creek pass thing. It's a pretty long slog to get back there. It took over an hour maybe two. I don't remember, just that I was fairly tired already before doing the real climbing. The first avy path you come to has some good turns, but it is an avy path. When I went there we were going to get out onto it but it was a bit tender. So we dove into the trees skiers left of the path. Turns can vary from really good if you get the right line to not so hot. We went off the left shoulder and ended back up on the snowmobile path. Looking west there was a terrific looking bowl a couple of miles out. If you could get a snowmobile assist to there I think you would find the best turns and easily avoided danger. 
Still you would probably be the only group going bc there. Maybe a biler or two, but that area seems to be off the radar. We started at the pullout just before the top of the pass on the left. That got us to the goods we were looking for, just more effort than expected.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

I have to agree with KC, the approach and climb up Parkview Mtn is long. However, the views atop Parkview are great, not to mention the cool warming hut which is always open. Long climb=long run, we hit it on a good day so I cant bad mouth the skiing. Big mtn skiing with nowhere to hide. Be careful. You should try mtn biking there this summer, best singletrack in the state!!!


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Willow Creek Pass was good. Nice long decent and decent snow. I'd say it was worth the effort if not just to get to a seldom hit place. The approach was actually quite pleasant. We just went to the top of the eastern most knoll and descended down a long gladed spur down the middle.


----------

